

What We Learnt by Talking to 50 Companies About DevOps - benjaminwootton
http://contino.co.uk/devops-learnings/

======
topherific
I find this part surprising - "Agile Development Didn’t Pay". It would be
interesting to see the source data and see what kind of companies are saying
this. I feel like 'agile' is shoehorned into large enterprises sometimes where
it really only means "two week sprints and standups" but really, it's still
waterfall.

